# Rechteckiger Teich



## center (5. März 2015)

Hallo! 


Ich frag lieber alles bevor ich mit dem Bau anfange.

  
  
Ich fang mal an wie es am Ende aussehen soll:

Teich mit senkrechten Wänden 4x3 ca. 1 m tief, mit ein paar Goldfischen etc., keine Kois und ein paar Pflanzen in Töpfen.
Der Filter (Schwerkraft) soll zwischen Hecke und Kota, ca 4-5 m entfernt vom Teich.
Bei uns ist ab ca. 1m Grundwasser.

1. Welche Steine würdet ihr mir zum Mauern der Wände empfehlen? Ich hab schon ein Pool gebaut mit Styroporsteinen, aber das wäre wohl rausgeschmissenes Geld?

2. Auf jeden Fall mit Bodenplatte oder?

3. Den Wassereinlauf wollte ich unter der Teichoberfläche mach. Aber wie bekomme ich das Wasser aus der Pumpenkammer wieder zurück ohne dass mir der Teich in die Pumpenkammer zurückfließt?

4. Welchen Filter würdet ihr mir nach dem Siebfilter empfehlen?

5. Als Folie würde ich mir genau in der Größe eine anfertigen lassen (zum einhängen). http://www.poolfolien123.de/Teichfolien-Massanfertigung Ist das OK?

6. Noch irgendwelche Probleme die ich noch nicht sehe?

Gruss

Center


----------



## mitch (5. März 2015)

hallo
erst mal was zu:



center schrieb:


> 1. Welche Steine würdet ihr mir zum Mauern der Wände empfehlen?


suche mal bei go... nach schalungssteine



center schrieb:


> 2. Auf jeden Fall mit Bodenplatte oder


ja


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2015)

Hallo.

zu 1. - wurde ja schon erwähnt - Betonschalsteine sind gut
zu 2. - bei drückenden Grundwasser sicher empfehlenswert
zu 3. - geht, aber dein Filterkonzept ist aktuell noch falsch konzipiert (Welcher Vorfilter wird es denn werden? lt. Abb. wäre es ein Ultrasieve US III o.ä.)
- dazu müsstest Du nach dem Siebfilter eine Pumpe einsetzen, die das Wasser aus dem Vorfilter pumpt und dann folgend in deine Biofilter pumpt. Die Biofilter-Behälter müssen dafür aber auch etwas über Wasserlinie liegen und dann läuft das Wasser selbstständig wieder zurück in den Teich. Das geht dann auch unter Wasser.
zu 4. - je nach Besatz oder Nutzung - Selbstbaufilter / Bio-Behälter aus IBC 600-1000 l mit Biomedium (Japanmatten, Helix o.ä.)
zu 5. - faltenfrei einschweißen lassen ist immer gut - Anbieter kenne ich nicht, daher keine Antwort möglich
zu 6. - ich würde die Ecken trotz allem abschrägen oder rund gestalten - besser Strömungsmöglichkeiten bei gut positionierten Rücklauf.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. März 2015)

Zur Hütte im Hintergrund passt nix Viereckiges...Meine Meinung. 
Halbrund, Dreieck vielleicht ...am besten was natürliches mit organischer Form.


----------



## gertrude (6. März 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Zur Hütte im Hintergrund passt nix Viereckiges...Meine Meinung.
> Halbrund, Dreieck vielleicht ...am besten was natürliches mit organischer Form.


das sehe ich auch so, das gesamt Paket stimm nicht ganz.


----------



## center (6. März 2015)

gertrude schrieb:


> das sehe ich auch so, das gesamt Paket stimm nicht ganz.



ja, stimmt wenn man nur das Foto sieht,
Ich wollte das der Teich sich mehr mit der Terrasse verbindet, die ist Rechteck, wie sonst so eigentlich alles auf dem Grundstück (Pool, weitere Terrasse etc.)

Aber noch mal weitere Fragen
1. Ist es besser die Pumpe nach dem Filter oder zwischen Sieb und BioFilter oder egal?
2. Ist doch auch richtig, je größer die Pumpenkammer um so größer kann die Differenz der Wasserhöhe (Höchststand/Tiefststand) im Teich sein?
3. Kann das irgendwie sehr problematisch sein, die Entfernung von ca. 4 - 5 m zwischen Teich und Filter?


----------



## Zacky (6. März 2015)

Hi Center.

zu neu 1. Besser wäre es, die Pumpe hinter dem Siebfilter zu installieren, da sie nur sauberes Wasser ziehen würde und der Schmutz vorher getrennt wird. Geht aber nur über Schwerkraft, in dem Fall wo das Wasser über besagten Bodenablauf und Skimmer selbstständig nachläuft.
zu neu 2. Das verstehe ich nicht wirklich. Die Pumpenkammer dient eigentlich nur dazu, dass die Pumpe unter Wasser steht, da die wenigsten Pumpen trocken aufgestellt werden. Im Falle des Aufbaus mit einem Siebfilter und dann einer Pumpe ergeben sich nur zwei Möglichkeiten eines Siebfilters. - a) Ultrasieve III o.ä. wo die Pumpe trocken direkt dahinter installiert wird oder - b) eine Siebpatrone die unter Wasser steht und in dahinter stehenden Kammer oder halt am Ende die Pumpe aufgestellt wird.
zu neu 3 Die Entfernung ist weniger das Problem. Es hängt einfach nur von deinem Aufbau ab.

Teich - Siebfilter - Pumpe - Bio - Teich oder Teich - Siebfilter - Bio - Pumpe - Teich


----------



## Tinky (6. März 2015)

Sieht eher aus wie ein kleiner pool ohne Pflanzen!
Hoffentlich wird der Fischturm nicht das einzig Grüne sein 
Spass beiseite ich finde es toll wenn man auf der Terrasse sitzt und direkt in den Teich schauen kann.
das ist EINER meiner Fehler, die ich bei der Anlage gemacht habe...
viel Erfolg!


----------



## center (6. März 2015)

zu 1. Meine Frage war so gemeint
Teich - Siebfilter - Pumpe - Bio - Teich
oder
Teich - Siebfilter - Bio - Pumpe - Teich
Was ist besser oder ist es egal?
zu 2. Beim Schwerkraftsystem: Wenn die Pumpe hinter dem Bio steht und da 10 Liter Wasser drin sind, kann ich doch im Teich nur wenige Millimeter im Teich an Wasserhöhe ausgleichen. Aber wenn in der Pumpenkammer 1000 l drin sind kann ich doch mehrere cm an Wasserhöhe ausgleichen. Und somit brauch ich weniger darauf zu achten das die Pumpe trocken läuft bzw. ich muss nicht so oft Wasser nachfüllen. Oder?


----------



## Zacky (6. März 2015)

center schrieb:


> zu 1. Meine Frage war so gemeint
> Teich - Siebfilter - Pumpe - Bio - Teich
> oder
> Teich - Siebfilter - Bio - Pumpe - Teich
> Was ist besser oder ist es egal??



Bei dieser Aufbaufolge, da mit Schwerkraft in den Vorfilter, ist es egal. Die Pumpe steht hier immer hinter dem Vorfilter. Jetzt kommt es hier nur darauf an, welchen Vorfilter Du nutzen möchtest, denn davon hängt die Position der Pumpe im __ Filtersystem ab.



center schrieb:


> zu 2. Beim Schwerkraftsystem: Wenn die Pumpe hinter dem Bio steht und da 10 Liter Wasser drin sind, kann ich doch im Teich nur wenige Millimeter im Teich an Wasserhöhe ausgleichen. Aber wenn in der Pumpenkammer 1000 l drin sind kann ich doch mehrere cm an Wasserhöhe ausgleichen. Und somit brauch ich weniger darauf zu achten das die Pumpe trocken läuft bzw. ich muss nicht so oft Wasser nachfüllen. Oder?



Wenn ich Dich jetzt nicht falsch verstehe, wirst Du den Wasserstand im Teich generell nur wenige mm anheben bzw. senken. Das Wasser strömt bei deiner ersten Skizze durch die Rohrleitung zum Vorfilter, dort senkst Du durch Pumpenleistung den Wasserstand im Vorfilter, was dazu führen sollte, dass wieder weiteres Wasser von alleine nachströmen kann um die erzeugte Differenz auszugleichen (siehe auch kommunizierende Röhren - Wikipedia bspw.). Es ist erst einmal egal, wo die Pumpe stehen wird - ob nun direkt hinter dem Vorfilter oder hinter der Bio, denn das Wasser kannst Du auch hinter der Bio abpumpen und senkst somit im gesamten Filter (Vor- & Biofilter) den Wasserstand um wenige mm/cm, so dass immer Wasser nachläuft.

Wenn der Wasserstand deutlich mehr als ein paar mm sind, dann ist deine Pumpe entweder zu groß und zieht mehr, als die Rohre durchleiten können oder deine Rohre zwischen Teich und Filter und Filter zwischen Filter sind zu knapp bemessen. Die Pumpe kann theoretisch auch in einem 10 l - Eimer stehen, solange genügend Wasser nachlaufen kann, was aber durch deine Rohrleitungen bemessen wird. Du wirst durch die Pumpe auch eher selten deutliche cm-Höhenunterschiede vom Filter zum Teich erzeugen. Meist sind es nur mm auf die Gesamtfläche des Teiches betrachtet.

Wichtig war Dir eingangs immer die Frage: Ob die Pumpe vor oder hinter dem Vorfilter stehen sollte und hier habe ich Dir zumindest meine Meinung mitgeteilt, womit ich sagte: besser hinter dem Vorfilter, da nur sauberes Wasser gepumpt werden muss und der Schmutz nicht vorher so klein gemacht wird, da dein Siebfilter dies gar nicht mehr raus filtert.


----------



## andreas w. (8. März 2015)

Mahlzeit und Respekt vor deinem Plan.
Frage. wenn ab 1m tiefe bereits Grundwasser kommt, wie gedenkst du eine Bodenplatte reinzubetonieren und wenn ja, wie dick? Ausheben und gleichzeitig Wasser wegpumpen? Achtung daß niemand von der Behörde (untere Wasserbehörde) über´n Zaun schaut . Bodenplatte würd ich für die Ausführung auf jeden Fall empfehlen und die dann auch betoniert, ca. 15cm dick.
Wenn du eh am betonieren bist, wieso schalst und betonierst du deine Teichwände nicht ebenfalls, gerade oder mit Stufen? Entsprechendes Dichtband im Anschlussbereich Sohle/Wände mit eingelegt und ab dafür. Sicherheitshalber kannst du den Teich nachher nochmal mit Folie auskleiden, sicher ist sicher.
Kleine Warnung zu der Ausführung am Rande - das Projekt wird dich so und so einige hundert Euronen kosten, die vom nächsten Urlaub abgehen .
Wieso bauste keinen Teich mit Folie? Anstatt Bodenplatte, Drainagekies plus dicke Vliesschicht und der Rest wird gegraben und modelliert wie du es willst. Ist nur eine Frage am Rande, aber die Kosten sollten auf jeden Fall im Vorfeld gegengerechnet werden.

Viel Spaß beim Erstellen, halt uns alle mal auf dem laufenden, was und wie es wird. Gruß Andreas

P.S. ist das neben der Hütte eine Lagerstätte für Kinderspielzeug? Wenn du kleine Kinder hast, schieb das Projekt noch ein paar Jahre vor dir hin. Ist  *saugefährlich *wenn sich kleine Kinder an einem Gewässer aufhalten können - Aufsicht oder nicht. Da ist schon viiiel Unglück passiert. Deshalb bitte in dem Fall: *Achtung, Kinder sind nicht dauerhaft zu beaufsichtigen*.


----------



## center (9. März 2015)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit und Respekt vor deinem Plan.
> Frage. wenn ab 1m tiefe bereits Grundwasser kommt, wie gedenkst du eine Bodenplatte reinzubetonieren und wenn ja, wie dick? Ausheben und gleichzeitig Wasser wegpumpen? Achtung daß niemand von der Behörde (untere Wasserbehörde) über´n Zaun schaut . Bodenplatte würd ich für die Ausführung auf jeden Fall empfehlen und die dann auch betoniert, ca. 15cm dick.
> P.S. ist das neben der Hütte eine Lagerstätte für Kinderspielzeug? Wenn du kleine Kinder hast, schieb das Projekt noch ein paar Jahre vor dir hin. Ist  *saugefährlich *wenn sich kleine Kinder an einem Gewässer aufhalten können - Aufsicht oder nicht. Da ist schon viiiel Unglück passiert. Deshalb bitte in dem Fall: *Achtung, Kinder sind nicht dauerhaft zu beaufsichtigen*.



Hab schon ein Pool gebaut, war genau das gleiche mit der Bodenplatte.
Kind kann schon schwimmen.

Nochmal eine Frage

Skimmer und Bodenablauf muss ich zusammenschließen bei Schwerkraft, sonst funktioniert der Schwerkraftskimmer (Oase AquaSkim Gravity) nicht oder?


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2015)

Nein, solltest Du nicht zusammen auf eine Leitungen klemmen. Schließe jeden Ablauf, also Skimmer und Bodenablauf mit einer eigenen Leitung an deinen Vorfilter bzw. leite die Leitungen je einzeln in die Sammelkammer oder Pumpenkammer. (Je nachdem, was Du nun machen magst.) Der BA müsste DN 110 haben und den Aquaskim kenne ich so nicht oder ist das dieser riesengroße Skimmer der in die Kieszone kommt!? Wenn ja, dann hat der ja auch einen DN 110, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Als Pumpenleistung solltest zwischen 15 und 20tsd l/h anpeilen.


----------



## center (13. März 2015)

Hallo!

Wie sollte man am besten den Bodenablauf gestalten? Ich hab mal eine Zeichnung gemacht.
Vorfilter ist dabei so gedacht das keine Tier oder Steine angesaugt werden.


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2015)

Variante 1 - Standard-BA mit DN 110 Ausgang und dann unter der Folie über Schwerkraft in Richtung Vorfilter und/oder Pumpenkammer...je nachdem, was es am Ende wird...


----------



## center (18. März 2015)

noch eine Frage zum Filter:

Ich würde den Filter mit diesen Regentonnen bauen:
http://www.garantia.de/regenwasser/regentonnen/regentonne-eckig.html

Für die Verbindung würde ich diese Tankdurchführung nehmen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tankdurchfuh...0117130753&meid=d3a69cdec07a49bfb332912ae0015

Nun die Frage: Das sind Tankdurchführungen zum schrauben. Das die zum Kleben sicherlich besser sind ist klar, aber wären die auch ausreichend?

Und zur Filterreihenfolge: Geht das auch, erst Japanmatte etc. und dann Helix? Weil ich dann in die Helixtonne die Pumpe machen würde.


----------

